# How to make an image appear 3D (using red and blue coloring)



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

I tried researching on the forum, but couldn't seem to find anything that could guide me in the right direction. Basically, I'm interested in creating a 3D image on a shirt. 3D in the sense that I would use red and blue ink to make an image appear 3D if you put on 3D glasses. Is it as simple as using red and blue ink? Or do I need a specific shade of red and blue? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

STEREO

At SGIA, I had a girl want me to print her dog on her shirt. She said she'd bring the picture the next day. Next day she shows up, she gives me the file. It was some weird image of her dog, so I printed it on a lime green shirt. After it was done, she whips out 3D glasses and puts them on. I then looked and that crazy dog was 3D. It was one of the coolest on the spot ideas I've seen!


----------



## DDSol (Oct 5, 2009)

You need 2 images, one from each eye's perspective. You have 2 eyes, so 2 images. Use a camara, take two pictures from a different position (about 4 inches should do, don't overdo it). Then make both images grayscale. Cut out your subject from both. Position them on top of each other correctly and make each image so that they are the same size and can be position smack on top of each other and then match (you could draw a white rectangle around it and add that rectangle to both images). Turn them into grayscale films. That is: if you're printing white ink on black shirts, invert them both.
Make a copy of both and put them in a third image. Make the top one use add mode. Merge the images. Now print using 3 colors. (you could use 2, I guess, but the quality would be less). 1st image is eye1, 2nd image is eye2, 3rd image is both eyes. Print 3rd image using purple ink. You can even mix the red and blue (or red and green) inks used to make the third color, 50/50 for a good match. Print the 3rd image last. To get away with printing only 2 colors, you have to go about it differently, so let me know if you want info on that.


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

DDSol, thanks so much for that informative response. It's definitely a little more complicated than I first imagined. I don't want to be a pain in the butt, but I plan on doing the job only using 2 colors. It'll cost less on my end (fewer silkscreens, less time per shirt, etc). So if you feel like explaining how to go about the process with only 2 colors I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## DDSol (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, well, I just realized something. Where there's white in both original images, there's white, where there's color in oth originals, there's... black. So you'll need 3 colors. That is, unless you don't mind throwing away half of the range (making the image white-washed, that is).


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Creating 3D Anaglyphs in Photoshop

You can fool around with just taking a black and
white image, then making a background from text or something.
Follow the steps above for the background and play with it
till you get tired of wearing 3D glasses and staring at a screen.

When I did it it was for flatstock but the rules remain much the
same. When you mix your colors, wear the glasses again. You
want the blue to be of a shade that disappears in the blue
lens, red in the red. Process Cyan and Pantone 185 are close.

It would be worth it to print the black.

Also, the effect depends heavily on the distance of the image
from the viewer.


----------

